
Ask HN: Anyone use AWS Workspaces as a dev env? - RocketSyntax
Wondering if I should switch from my mac to an AWS Workspace so that I can code from anywhere. If I switch to Linux it would be easier to provision other dev environments too?<p>Wow. The Linux one is &quot;Free tier eligible&quot;
======
Colegno
Why don't you use Git and multiple work stations ?

